# Timeline for visa 489



## louisereggie (Jun 22, 2012)

I have this week submitted our Skilled Regional Sponsored (Provisional) (Subclass 489 Visa) and was wondering the timeline for it to come back:fingerscrossed:
We have had our Police Checks and we are also having our Medicals this week so if anyone could give us any ideas of how long it will take to be passed i would be grateful. lane:


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

louisereggie said:


> I have this week submitted our Skilled Regional Sponsored (Provisional) (Subclass 489 Visa) and was wondering the timeline for it to come back:fingerscrossed:
> We have had our Police Checks and we are also having our Medicals this week so if anyone could give us any ideas of how long it will take to be passed i would be grateful. lane:


Most likely it will take you between 2.5 to 4.5 months.

What state and what specific designated area have you gotten sponsorship for?


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

*48*



louisereggie said:


> I have this week submitted our Skilled Regional Sponsored (Provisional) (Subclass 489 Visa) and was wondering the timeline for it to come back:fingerscrossed:
> We have had our Police Checks and we are also having our Medicals this week so if anyone could give us any ideas of how long it will take to be passed i would be grateful. lane:


Hi
What is your occupation? in which state you applied. I submit my EOI on 22 March NSW. I did not receive invitation. but, without invitation last week i sent my documents to NSW regional office. My occupation is developer Programmer.

Plz tell me after apply your EOI , when u got invitation 

thanks


----------



## louisereggie (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Ali 33
Perth, WA is the sponsorship for and it has to be outside the CBD &Metro Area. 2 - 4 months sound great, thanks for that 

Hi Amrik 12 
My husbands occupation is Construction Site Manager and we have applied for Perth, WA, Have have done the submissions of the EOI and had invitation and have been accepted now for the Visa so all that is completed, its just the Visas now and thats it
I applied for EOI in July 2012 then got an invitation in Dec 2012 

Regards


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

I wish you to get it as soon as possible bro...

Is it hard to find job in regional Australia...I mean any full-time job..like job in grocery store or video club or similar...


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

*489 visa*

Thank you for your reply...
I submit my EOI on 23 March(489-NSW) Developer programmer..Still waiting for invitation....


----------



## Tina2013 (Jan 9, 2013)

louisereggie said:


> I have this week submitted our Skilled Regional Sponsored (Provisional) (Subclass 489 Visa) and was wondering the timeline for it to come back:fingerscrossed:
> We have had our Police Checks and we are also having our Medicals this week so if anyone could give us any ideas of how long it will take to be passed i would be grateful. lane:


Hi ,

I have got an Invitation for 489 Visa last week . I have to apply for visa within 2 months . I have already applied for my PCC.yet to get the results.My doubt is about Medicals . Which all forms I have to take for 489 visa (form 26 and 160 ?). ? Under form 26 ,there are 2 categories .Form 1071i and 1163i. Though 489 Visa is Temporary I intend for a permanent stay.so which all forms I should take for medicals?


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tina2013 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have got an Invitation for 489 Visa last week . I have to apply for visa within 2 months . I have already applied for my PCC.yet to get the results.My doubt is about Medicals . Which all forms I have to take for 489 visa (form 26 and 160 ?). ? Under form 26 ,there are 2 categories .Form 1071i and 1163i. Though 489 Visa is Temporary I intend for a permanent stay.so which all forms I should take for medicals?


Hi Tina2013,
Sorry i do'not about medical procedure, because i did not get invitation yet. 

Could you plz let when you applied EOI under which occupation and State? Actually I submit my EOI on 22 March/developer programmer/NSW . I sent last week my all documents to NSW regional office. I want to know that when regional SS give me approval then i will get invitation or first i will get invitation and then NSW give me approval plz reply.....

thanks


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

I am the 489 family sponsor stream, submitted my application on 6th Nov 2012.....still waiting for approval...


----------



## Sri_Leo (Apr 28, 2013)

*Sent documents to Regional Development New South Wales*

Hi everyone,

I have 50 points and am eligible for 489 visa for NSW in which i get 10 points and make total of 60 points.

Applied EOI on 28-Apr 2013.
I have Sent documents to Regional Development Southern Inland NSW on 29 Apr 2013. 
applied for Software Engineer skill select.

waiting for reply from Regional Development NSW.

thanks
Leo


----------



## munit_si (Apr 29, 2013)

Sri_Leo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have 50 points and am eligible for 489 visa for NSW in which i get 10 points and make total of 60 points.
> 
> ...




Leo,

I have 50 points and wanted to apply for Southern Inland.


a) What score I need Ilets.
b) Do I need ACS to be done before I get state sponsorship.


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

*489 visa*

Hi all,

I submit my EOI on 22 March. Southern Inland received my documents on 22 April(According to AUS Post office) But i did not get any email that they received my document or not? I gave them call, but no response. 
Plz help what i need to do now?
What is my chances to get invitation on 6 May?
How long they will take to send me reply? 

Plz reply





Developer Programmer, EOI on 22 March, Southern Inland received my documents on 22 April, waiting now


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

*489*

Hi, 

U need 
+Skill Assessment
6 each in IELTS
Occupation in Southern Inland List.
$770 bank check
Your academic certificate


----------



## munit_si (Apr 29, 2013)

Amrik_12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> U need
> +Skill Assessment
> ...



Thanks,

So first step is + ve skill assessment and Ilets.

Sorry as I am newbie , please help with more clarifications.

a) I have 4 years of experience and I go for skill assessment now . Say after 5 years of experience , I will get extra points, do i need to go for skill assessment again, will the same skill assessment is enough to get extra points.


Appreciate this group response.


----------



## louisereggie (Jun 22, 2012)

Tina2013 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have got an Invitation for 489 Visa last week . I have to apply for visa within 2 months . I have already applied for my PCC.yet to get the results.My doubt is about Medicals . Which all forms I have to take for 489 visa (form 26 and 160 ?). ? Under form 26 ,there are 2 categories .Form 1071i and 1163i. Though 489 Visa is Temporary I intend for a permanent stay.so which all forms I should take for medicals?


Hi 
We just had our medicals on Friday and took both Form 26 and 160 completed before hand, medicals are very quick and a lot of money for what they do. £950 for the 4 of us. You won't be able book your medical until you apply for the visa online and then that generates a TRN number that you have to give when you book.
You do a simple eye test, wee test, looked in ears and mouth, checked your flexibility, hips, and if your over 40 a breast exam, blood test, breathing whilst he listen to your chest/back and that's it really. Then you wait 5-7 working days for the results. 
Louise


----------



## Sri_Leo (Apr 28, 2013)

munit_si said:


> Leo,
> 
> I have 50 points and wanted to apply for Southern Inland.
> 
> ...


For Southern Inland:

Ielts score: 6 in each 
you need to have ACS done before applying for any visa for Australia.

Thanks


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

*489 visa*

Hi Sri_Leo,
I also applied 489 visa(Southern Inland) 
I sent my documents 20 April and they received my documents on 22 April. Did u got any reply from them?
Do you know about timeline?


----------



## Sri_Leo (Apr 28, 2013)

Amrik_12 said:


> Hi Sri_Leo,
> I also applied 489 visa(Southern Inland)
> I sent my documents 20 April and they received my documents on 22 April. Did u got any reply from them?
> Do you know about timeline?


Not yet, waiting for that only. 
As far i know the whole process will be complted between 3 to 5 months.
May i know what skill set u applied for South Inland?
R u in Brisbane now?


----------



## Tina2013 (Jan 9, 2013)

Amrik_12 said:


> Hi Tina2013,
> Sorry i do'not about medical procedure, because i did not get invitation yet.
> 
> Could you plz let when you applied EOI under which occupation and State? Actually I submit my EOI on 22 March/developer programmer/NSW . I sent last week my all documents to NSW regional office. I want to know that when regional SS give me approval then i will get invitation or first i will get invitation and then NSW give me approval plz reply.....
> ...


Hi ,
I applied for 489 family sponsored visa..not state. So I dont know the answers for your questions . sorry. I am about to lodge the visa application.

Tina


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

*489 visa*



Sri_Leo said:


> Not yet, waiting for that only.
> As far i know the whole process will be complted between 3 to 5 months.
> May i know what skill set u applied for South Inland?
> R u in Brisbane now?



My occupation is Developer programmer. How you know that I am from Brisbane??? My 2 friends got approval from Southern Inland(Accountant)
Today I saw 6 May report. According to immigration. They sent 489 visa Invitation who applied till April. But I submit my EOI on 22 March. I did not receive any invitation. Could you plz tell me first Southern Inland give me approval. Then i qualified to get EOI invitation?

Plz reply....


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

*489 visa*



Sri_Leo said:


> Not yet, waiting for that only.
> As far i know the whole process will be complted between 3 to 5 months.
> May i know what skill set u applied for South Inland?
> R u in Brisbane now?


Hi Sri_Leo,

Have you got any reply for Southern Inland or not?

Plz reply...


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello friends,
I am expecting my assessment in next 10 days and planning for 489 family sponsored.
I read this forum and got confused with Southern inland. What is that? Please explain and provide me 
a link for that. What further steps do I need to follow?


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

Sri_Leo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have 50 points and am eligible for 489 visa for NSW in which i get 10 points and make total of 60 points.
> 
> ...


did you get any reply yet??? did you send them payment??? 

i have recently sent them an email with all my documents without the payment and got this reply *Southern Inland wishes to recommend you for State Sponsorship from New South Wales for the Skilled – Regional Sponsored (provisional) visa subclass 489. We invite you to submit a full application to RDASI with the following documents:* 
now i need to send them hard copies


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

akshay1229 said:


> Hello friends,
> I am expecting my assessment in next 10 days and planning for 489 family sponsored.
> I read this forum and got confused with Southern inland. What is that? Please explain and provide me
> a link for that. What further steps do I need to follow?


Hi akshay1229,

Whats ur jobcode and ur points?
When did u apply ur EOI?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

abdulzak said:


> Hi akshay1229,
> 
> Whats ur jobcode and ur points?
> When did u apply ur EOI?


Jobcode 233311
Points 65
EOI 10th July.


----------



## parm (Aug 14, 2013)

hi,
anyone got reply or approval from southern inland sponsorship ?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hey parm

wen did u apply? which ocupation?


----------



## parm (Aug 14, 2013)

jayptl said:


> hey parm
> 
> wen did u apply? which ocupation?


hi,
26th july developer programmer


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

u u got reply?


----------



## parm (Aug 14, 2013)

jayptl said:


> u u got reply?


no nothing yet...


----------



## a_sudheerreddy (Dec 15, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> I am the 489 family sponsor stream, submitted my application on 6th Nov 2012.....still waiting for approval...


Hi I am also applying for 489 family sponsored visa. For you, After submitting the EOI how much time it took to get the VISA invitation? can you please reply. Thanks in advance.


----------



## a_sudheerreddy (Dec 15, 2012)

Tina2013 said:


> Hi ,
> I applied for 489 family sponsored visa..not state. So I dont know the answers for your questions . sorry. I am about to lodge the visa application.
> 
> Tina


Hi I am going to applying EOI (489 family sponsered). For you, how much time it took get the visa invitation after you submitting the EOI? can you please reply. Thanks in advance.


----------

